# Попытка установить

## alsoijw

Ставил с amd64livedvd. С минимального образа почему-то не грузилось.

Возникла следующая проблема 

```
livecd init.d # grub2-install /dev/sda

grub2-install: ошибка: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
```

UEFI отключен. Рядом стоит Debian без UEFI. Ладно, думаю добавлю в загрузчик из дебиана.

```
# update-grub2

Generating grub configuration file ...

Found background image: /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png

Найден образ linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-4-amd64

Найден образ initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-4-amd64

Найден Gentoo Base System release 2.2 на /dev/sda4

завершено

```

Ребутнулся, в grub ничего похожего на Gentoo не появилось. Подскажите куда копать

Диск gpt

----------

## TigerJr

Смотри конфиг grub2

----------

## alsoijw

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Смотри конфиг grub2

 Единственная не закоментированная строка в /etc/default/grub генты 

```
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"
```

. Ставил на /dev/sda4. Это этот файл? Что ещё там должно быть?

----------

## TigerJr

А у тебя есть /boot/grub/grub.conf и /etc/grub.d/* конфиги?

----------

## alsoijw

```
alsoijw@debian:~$ ls '/media/alsoijw/8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea/etc/grub.d' 

00_header  20_linux_xen  40_custom  README

10_linux   30_os-prober  41_custom

alsoijw@debian:~$ ls '/media/alsoijw/8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea/boot' 

alsoijw@debian:~$ ls -a '/media/alsoijw/8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea/boot' 

.  ..  .keep

alsoijw@debian:~$ 
```

----------

## TigerJr

Ага  /boot/grub/grub.conf у тебя не сгенерился, а ты запускал grub2-mkconfig ?

P\S

Как это описанно в вики:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#Configuration

----------

## alsoijw

Нет, не делал. Я вводил grub2-install /dev/sda, но это выдало ошибку. (в первом сообщении) Дальше я решил добавить загрузчик из дебиана.(Я подобным образом получил возможность загружаться в арче)  Не удалось. Можно из дебиана чрутится как написано здесь?

----------

## TigerJr

Уверен что можно chroot делать из любого дистриутива, если этот бинарь там присутствует... вот только не забудь смонтировать /proc и /dev

----------

## alsoijw

```
livecd / # grub2-mkconfig

Generating grub configuration file ...

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"                                                                  

else                                                                                          

  menuentry_id_option=""                                                                      

fi                                                                                            

                                                                                              

export menuentry_id_option                                                                    

                                                                                              

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then                                                            

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"                                                       

  save_env saved_entry                                                                        

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,gpt4'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

done

livecd / # 

```

```
alsoijw@debian:~$ ls '/media/alsoijw/8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea/boot' -a

.  ..  .keep

alsoijw@debian:~$ ls -a '/media/alsoijw/8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea/etc/grub.d' 

.   00_header  20_linux_xen  40_custom  README

..  10_linux   30_os-prober  41_custom

alsoijw@debian:~$ 

```

В общем всё по прежнему.

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> alsoijw@debian:~$ ls '/media/alsoijw/8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea/boot' -a 
> 
>  .  ..  .keep

 

Ха! Да у тебя ядра linux нету в /boot

Поэтому grub2-mkconfig оставил пустой секцию  

```
### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### 

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
```

И конфигурация ядра тоже стало быть пустая. 

Скомпиль ядро или используй genkernel для этих целей, затем grub2-mkconfig. Будет ядро, будет загрузчик.

----------

## alsoijw

В бинарных дистрах набираю команду, пакет качается, распаковывается... Что делает команда 

```
emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

?

----------

## TigerJr

Скачивает исходники во временную директорию и распаковывает в папку /usr/src/linux-x.xx.xx-gentoo

Тебе нужно перейти в эту папку и ввести команды

```
make menuconfig && make modules && make bzImage && make modules_install && make install
```

Либо воспользоваться genkernel из пакета gentoolkit

----------

## alsoijw

```
make modules && make bzImage
```

Это обязательно или желательно?

genkernel это нечто типа автоматизации? Какую часть работы он сделает за меня? В одном месте нашёл 

```
emerge genkernel
```

Что делает эта команда?

----------

## TigerJr

Ну либо make сам, либо genkernel обещает за тебя всё сделать. 

```
emerge genkernel
```

Ну и следуй мануалу:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel

----------

## alsoijw

Спасибо. Появится время, обязательно сделаю.

----------

## alsoijw

Уже грузится, правда заканчивается kernel panic.

Решил воспользоваться genkernel, устал ждать, а как получить прогресбар не нашёл.

Сделал руками.

```
make menuconfig && make modules && make bzImage && make modules_install && make install

```

Наконец то получил ядро

```
alsoijw@debian:~$ ls '/media/alsoijw/8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea/boot' 

config-4.0.9-gentoo

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.0.9-gentoo

System.map-4.0.9-gentoo

System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.0.9-gentoo

vmlinuz-4.0.9-gentoo

alsoijw@debian:~$ 

```

[img]http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/15/1125/s_1448461983_8093198_80c44861d2.jpg[/img]

----------

## MAH69K

Последняя строка - ключевая. Корневой раздел указан правильно? ФС корневого раздела в ядре включена?

Попробуйте всё же через genkrenel собрать ядро.

----------

## TigerJr

Похоже ядро собралось без драйверов SATA !?

----------

## alsoijw

MAH69K, прогрессбар включить можно?

TigerJr, какие ещё вещи жизненно важны кроме sata и драйвера ext4?

----------

## MAH69K

 *alsoijw wrote:*   

> прогрессбар включить можно?

 

Увы, не в курсе, я им не пользуюсь. Да оставьте просто на ночь, если ждать утомительно. Есть такая возможность?

----------

## alsoijw

К сожалению на ночь оставить не могу. Повторная компиляция будет быстрее? Или всё будет собираться заново?

----------

## MAH69K

Повторная будет быстрее если вы установите ccache (кеш компилятора) и по инструкции с gentoo wiki настроите работу gcc с ним. И то - быстрее будет только со второго запуска с ccache (в первом запуске кеш сформируется и это даже будет чуточку дольше обычной сборки. Но - лишь чуточку). В противном же случае - нет, быстрее не будет, всё будет собираться заново.

----------

## alsoijw

MAH69K, оно? И ещё вопрос можно где-то посмотреть что genkrenel включил в ядро?

----------

## MAH69K

Да, оно, раздел "Using ccache outside Portage".

Насчёт "что включил genkernel" - по-идее после его работы должен остаться .config, хотя наверняка я не скажу. Его можно будет либо grep'нуть, либо при помощи make menuconfg посмотреть в более наглядной форме.

----------

## alsoijw

Та же ошибка. Только шестнадцатеричные цифры в некоторых местах другие.

```
livecd / # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.2

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf.

    This setting is Deprecated and no longer used.  Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.0.9-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2015-11-27--09-30-22.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.0.9-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Installing firmware ('make firmware_install') due to CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL != y...

*         >> Compiling 4.0.9-gentoo modules...

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.0.9-gentoo

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

*           - 1.18.1-openvt.diff

*           - busybox-1.20.1-mdstart.patch

*           - busybox-1.20.2-bunzip2.patch

*           - busybox-1.20.2-glibc-sys-resource.patch

*           - busybox-1.20.2-modprobe.patch

*           - busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* busybox: >> Copying to cache...

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*         >> Appending modprobed cpio data...

*         >> Appending linker cpio data...

*         >> Finalizing cpio...

*         >> Compressing cpio data (.xz)...

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file.

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

livecd / # 

```

Судя по сообщению в конце мне надо что-то куда-то добавить. Куда?

----------

## alsoijw

Забавно но sensors в живом юсби вгенте увидел датчик, который не видела ни убунта ни дебиан.

----------

## MAH69K

 *alsoijw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Required Kernel Parameters:
> 
> ...

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#Setting_configuration_parameters - GRUB_DEVICE, параметр, который задаёт корневной раздел. Нужно проверить что бы он указывал на правильное устройство. Учитывайте так же, что раздел который называется, к примеру, sda5 в Live-окружении, при загрузке в Gentoo может иметь другой номер. Лучше использовать UID, вот так: root=UUUID=<тут UID, узнаётся через ls -lhFA /dev/disk/by-uuid/>.

А так же, если вам (а точнее вашей системе) нужен initramfs, убедитесь, что он подключён.

----------

## alsoijw

 *MAH69K wrote:*   

> А так же, если вам (а точнее вашей системе) нужен initramfs, убедитесь, что он подключён.

 Я планирую в ближайшем будующем держать всю систему на одном разделе. Максимум что я сделаю - вынесу хомяк. Правильно я понимаю что мне initramfs не нужен?

----------

## MAH69K

Да, если не будете использовать шифрованный раздел.

----------

## alsoijw

```
root@debian:/home/alsoijw# cat /mnt/etc/default/grub 

# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

#

# To populate all changes in this file you need to regenerate your

# grub configuration file afterwards:

#     'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'

#

# See the grub info page for documentation on possible variables and

# their associated values.

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

#GRUB_DEVICE=/dev/sda4

root=UUID=8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea

# Default menu entry

#GRUB_DEFAULT=0

# Boot the default entry this many seconds after the menu is displayed

#GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

#GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

#

# Examples:

#

# Boot with network interface renaming disabled

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0"

#

# Boot with systemd instead of sysvinit (openrc)

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Set to 'text' to force the Linux kernel to boot in normal text

# mode, 'keep' to preserve the graphics mode set using

# 'GRUB_GFXMODE', 'WIDTHxHEIGHT'['xDEPTH'] to set a particular

# graphics mode, or a sequence of these separated by commas or

# semicolons to try several modes in sequence.

#GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=

# Path to theme spec txt file.

# The starfield is by default provided with use truetype.

# NOTE: when enabling custom theme, ensure you have required font/etc.

#GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

# Background image used on graphical terminal.

# Can be in various bitmap formats.

#GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/mybackground.png"

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries

#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of the submenu and put all choices on

# the top-level menu.

# Besides the visual affect of no sub menu, this makes navigation of the

# menu easier for a user who can't see the screen.

#GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y

# Uncomment to play a tone when the main menu is displayed.

# This is useful, for example, to allow users who can't see the screen

# to know when they can make a choice on the menu.

#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="60 800 1"

root@debian:/home/alsoijw# 

```

```
root@debian:/home/alsoijw# ls -lhFA /dev/disk/by-uuid/

итого 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Ноя 28 16:42 1ac1b240-8edb-47d6-a4ab-0f772cf95262 -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Ноя 28 16:42 8e15f942-1b4c-41fb-8c85-95b612a522ea -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Ноя 28 16:42 97083e0e-6894-4b1b-9b6b-3c48d24fbc45 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Ноя 28 16:42 a6e51694-d998-4f71-a782-97d09f72bd07 -> ../../sda3

root@debian:/home/alsoijw# 

```

Система на sda4. какую ошибку я допустил?

----------

## MAH69K

Покажите так же итогвую конфигурацию Grub'а (которая /boot/grub/grub.cfg), ту секцию, которая относится к устанавливаемой системе.

----------

## alsoijw

Красноглазие продолжается. В /boot нет папок, только конфиги и бинарники. Причина я пытался ставить grub после установки ядра, но ошибка как в первом сообщении. У меня gpt, uefi отключен, включена эмуляция bios. Debian я ставил без uefi, и gentoo хочется тоже. Выделять /boot раздел тоже не хочется. Сильно не хочется. Что ещё показать?

----------

## alsoijw

Я правильно понимаю что grub надо ставить по ману gpt bios

----------

## TigerJr

 *alsoijw wrote:*   

> MAH69K, прогрессбар включить можно?
> 
> TigerJr, какие ещё вещи жизненно важны кроме sata и драйвера ext4?

 

Много ещё чего, таблица разделов gpt или dos... драйвера райд контроллера, файловую систему ты назвал, драйвер framebufer он же видео drm, pty тоже нужен, swap без него тоже плохо(хоть и не сразу), драйвера сетевой карты и поддержка протокола tcp\ip желатьельно с пакетным фильтром netfilter для обновлений, поддержка процессора(хотя i386 запускается везде), возможно поддержка udev, а также Input drivers (mice, keyboard, evdev), если клавиатура\мышь usb тогда ещё драйвера usb (uHCI, eHCI, xHCI)

Для ускорения компиляции используй в /etc/portage/make.conf MAKEOPTS="-j4"

А для ядра команду make -j4 modules && make -j4 bzImage (где j это количество процессов одновременной сборки, обычно указывают количество ядер + 1)

Если собираешь заново лучше используй make clean для удаления старых обьектных файлов.

А вообще скомандуй lspci -k и установи все "Kernel drivers in use"

И если ты ядро собрал и его установил, в загрузчик прописал, то почему не запустилось?

 *alsoijw wrote:*   

> Та же ошибка. Только шестнадцатеричные цифры в некоторых местах другие.

 

Ты бы её нам показал, легче было бы разбираться...

 *MAH69K wrote:*   

> Да, если не будете использовать шифрованный раздел.

 

А простите это как? Драйвера шифрования можно и в ядро включить... надеюсь вы понимаете что initramfs располагается в boot и тоже может быть зашифрован...

----------

## alsoijw

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Много ещё чего, таблица разделов gpt или dos... 
> 
> 

 gpt

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> драйвера райд контроллера,

 У меня ноут. Ко мне это применимо?

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> драйвер framebufer он же видео drm, pty тоже нужен,

 На первое время мне хватит консоли без иксов. Иксы я собираюсь поставить попозже. для консоли это нужно?

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  swap без него тоже плохо(хоть и не сразу),

 4 Гб оперативки

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  драйвера сетевой карты и поддержка протокола tcp\ip желатьельно с пакетным фильтром netfilter для обновлений,

 В базовую систему это не входит?

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

>  поддержка процессора(хотя i386 запускается везде), 

 У меня amd64

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> возможно поддержка udev, а также Input drivers (mice, keyboard, evdev), если клавиатура\мышь usb тогда ещё драйвера usb (uHCI, eHCI, xHCI)
> 
> 

 Для встроенной в ноут клавиатуры что-то нужно?

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А для ядра команду make -j4 modules && make -j4 bzImage (где j это количество процессов одновременной сборки, обычно указывают количество ядер + 1)

 

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Я указывал это в /etc/portage/make.conf Этого хватит?
> 
> Если собираешь заново лучше используй make clean для удаления старых обьектных файлов.
> 
> 

 Зачем? Ведь так дольше получится.

И ещё вопрос:

```
emerge --ask sys-boot/grub
```

После этого в системе уже есть собраный grub?

[img]http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/15/1204/s_1449227701_9004245_805e721e91.jpg[/img]

----------

## alsoijw

```
alsoijw@debian:~$ lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 064b

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] GeForce 710M

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

02:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

02:00.2 System peripheral: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 MS Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

02:00.3 System peripheral: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 xD-Picture Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc Device 0632

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

alsoijw@debian:~$ 

```

----------

## TigerJr

MAKEOPTS не действует при сборке ядра...

swap

 *Quote:*   

>  General setup --->
> 
>     --> [*] Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap)
> 
> 

 

gpt

 *Quote:*   

>  [*] Enable the block layer --->
> 
>     -> Partition Types --->
> 
>          -> [*] Advanced partition selection 
> ...

 

dma\smp

 *Quote:*   

>  Processor type and features --->
> 
>     [*] DMA memory allocation support    
> 
>     [*] Symmetric multi-processing support
> ...

 

acpi

 *Quote:*   

>  Power management and ACPI options  --->
> 
>      -> [*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->
> 
>       <*>  AC Adapter
> ...

 

BUS

 *Quote:*   

> Bus options (PCI etc.)  ---> 
> 
>   [*] PCI support
> 
>   [*]   PCI Express Port Bus support
> ...

 

backward compatibly

 *Quote:*   

>  Executable file formats / Emulations  --->
> 
>     [*]   IA32 Emulation 
> 
>     [*]   x32 ABI for 64-bit mode
> ...

 

network

 *Quote:*   

>  [*] Networking support  ---> 
> 
>   Networking options  ---> 
> 
>     <*> Packet socket
> ...

 

sata & other

 *Quote:*   

>  Device Drivers --->
> 
>      Misc devices  --->   
> 
>       <*> Intel Management Engine Interface  
> ...

 

fs

 *Quote:*   

>  File systems  ---> 
> 
>   <*> The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem  
> 
> 

 

Остальные опции можешь оставить по-умолчанию, на работу сильного влияния они оказать не должны

 *alsoijw wrote:*   

>  И ещё вопрос: Код:
> 
> emerge --ask sys-boot/grub
> 
> После этого в системе уже есть собраный grub?

 

да

 *alsoijw wrote:*   

>  Зачем??

 

А ты лучше попробуй прежде чем спрашивать....

----------

